# rhcp011235 - Scammer unveiled!



## RedSpyder (Aug 25, 2011)

This was the conversation I had with @rhcp011235 when I kindly sold him a 32GB TP for DEV purposes, so the community could benefit from their findings. But instead a week after his group disbanded que was selling the TP for $360, $200 more of what it costed to him. 
http://twitter.com/#!/rhcp011235/status/114369369026469891

Heres the link for the emails:

http://pastebin.com/dmvgck35

Dont trust this guy ever again. Make sure you are helping the right people so the community can benefit too.


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

So I take it no github?


----------



## UrbanBounca (Aug 9, 2011)

That's pretty dirty.


----------



## RedSpyder (Aug 25, 2011)

idefiler6 said:


> So I take it no github?


No github no nothing, blocked me on twitter.


----------



## UNC (Aug 27, 2011)

Does he actually live in China? Can you just tell us his Street address so we can "4chan" his shady ass? I mean you could just message it to me...


----------



## RedSpyder (Aug 25, 2011)

UNC said:


> Does he actually live in China? Can you just tell us his Street address so we can "4chan" his shady ass? I mean you could just message it to me...


No, he doesnt live in China, But its alright... i wont publish his details, by letting people know what he did is more than enough. But thanks though.


----------

